# flak jacket = ενισχυμένο αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο, αλεξίθραυστο γιλέκο



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Αυτό τώρα θεωρείται αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο; Είναι δηλαδή συνώνυμο με το bulletproof vest ή έχει άλλη ονομασία;
http://www.nancarrow-webdesk.com/warehouse/storage2/2007-w43/img.48257.html


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 24, 2008)

Εμένα γιατί μου μοιάζει με αλεξίπτωτο;


----------



## fofoka (Apr 24, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο. Έτσι το δίνει κι εδώ:
http://www.answers.com/topic/flak?cat=technology


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

Το ξέρω ότι το answers.com το δίνει αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο, αλλά επειδή δεν μου κάθεται καλά, γι' αυτό ρώτησα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Ας αντιγράψουμε το κείμενο της Wiki:
A *flak jacket* or flak vest (or flack jacket) is a form of protective clothing designed to provide protection from shrapnel and other indirect low velocity projectiles. Today it frequently refers to *bulletproof vests*, particularly Type III and above which have added steel, titanium, ceramic or polyethylene plates which can withstand high-powered rounds such as from rifles.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 24, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι μπορώ να καταλάβω, υπάρχουν δύο επίπεδα προστασίας. Τα flak jackets, που προστατεύουν από shrapnel and other indirect low velocity projectiles (debris, etc.) και το λεγόμενο bullet-proof vest ή ballistic vest, that absorbs the impact from gun-fired projectiles and explosive fragments fired at the torso. Aυτά τα δύο θα τα έλεγα αντίστοιχα αλεξίθραυστο και αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο. Εάν όμως, το κείμενό σου δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερη ακρίβεια όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, μπορείς να το πεις και αλεξίσφαιρο το flak jacket.


----------



## stathis (Apr 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> A *flak jacket* or flak vest (or flack jacket) is a form of protective clothing designed to provide protection from shrapnel and other indirect low velocity projectiles. Today it frequently refers to *bulletproof vests*, particularly Type III and above which have *added steel, titanium, ceramic or polyethylene plates which can withstand high-powered rounds such as from rifles*.


Επομένως, ενισχυμένο αλεξίσφαιρο γιλέκο.

Αλεξάνδρα, έχουμε αποκλείσει την παρακάτω περίπτωση;
The term flak jacket sometimes refers to a rib-cage protector worn by a quarterback in American football.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2008)

stathis said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, έχουμε αποκλείσει την παρακάτω περίπτωση;
> The term flak jacket sometimes refers to a rib-cage protector worn by a quarterback in American football.


Ναι, είναι σίγουρα στρατιωτικού τύπου.

Και φυσικά δεν απαιτεί ακρίβεια το κείμενό μου. Πρόκειται για υπότιτλο στο Ugly Betty


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα, 

FWIW, από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει δόκιμος όρος «ενισχυμένο αλεξίσφαιρο (γιλέκο)», παρά μόνο ίσως σαν περίφραση ανάγκης. Κανονικά η προστασία που παρέχουν υπολογίζεται σε επίπεδα δυο έως τέσσερα άλφα (IIA - IVA). Στην περίπτωση της κ. Μέρκελ τώρα ή άλλων σημαινόντων προσώπων, ο προστατευτικός τους ιματισμός είναι φτιαγμένος κατά παραγγελία και συνήθως δεν κατατάσσεται - αν και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις -π.χ. Μακέην- όπου επιλέγουν συνειδητά να φορέσουν τα standard issued αλεξίσφαιρα των κοινών θνητών όταν επισκέπτονται εμπόλεμες περιοχές, απλώς για να δείξουν υποτίθεται, συμπαράσταση. 

Μια απόδοση που είχα συναντήσει είναι και το «αλεξίσφαιρος θώρακας», δεν μου άρεσε στην αρχή, αλλά τελικά βλέπω ότι μπορεί να αποσυμφορήσει μυστήριες καταστάσεις υβριδικών προϊόντων προστασίας. Συνδυασμός των «bulletproof vest» και «body armor». Υπάρχει και το «επιχειρησιακό αλεξίσφαιρο», αλλά δεν θα απαντηθεί σε κείμενο για πολιτική χρήση.

Επίσης το αλεξίθραυστο προστατεύει από θραύσματα, αλλά όχι σφαίρες και ανάλογα και το αλεξίσφαιρο. Μάλιστα αν κάποιος φορέσει το πρώτο ελπίζοντας να έχει έστω κάποια προστασία από σφαίρες, θα πάθει ακόμα χειρότερη ζημιά. Για συνδυασμό της προστασίας, απλώς αναρτώνται επιπλέον πλάκες, αλλά αυτό δύσκολα μπορεί να αποδοθεί, π.χ. «αλεξίσφαιρο με πλάκες» δεν το έχω συναντήσει ούτε στην καθομιλουμένη.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

Απάντηση στην αρχική ερώτηση δεν έχω -δεν ξέρω απ' αυτά. Έχω όμως μια πρόσθετη ερώτηση: ξέρω ότι το αλεξίθραυστο είναι στρατιωτικός όρος, είμαστε όμως βέβαιοι ότι είναι ορθά σχηματισμένος; Γιατί το θραύσμα να δίνει σύνθετο με τον τύπο του ρηματικού επιθέτου (θραυστός), όλα τα σύνθετα του οποίου σχετίζονται νοηματικά μόνο με το ρηματικό επίθετο και όχι με το θραύσμα (άθραυστος, απαράθραυστος, δύσθραυστος, εύθραυστος, θραυστός βρίσκω στα αρχαία);


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Χωρίς πολλή ανάλυση, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι δεν είναι «σωστός» σχηματισμός. Εσύ τι θέλεις: στρατό με στρατιώτες ή στρατό με γλωσσολόγους; :)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς πολλή ανάλυση, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι δεν είναι «σωστός» σχηματισμός. Εσύ τι θέλεις: στρατό με στρατιώτες ή στρατό με γλωσσολόγους; :)



Ήσουν αποστομωτικός. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

Δηλαδή, θα έπρεπε να είναι αλεξίθραυσμο; Μήπως ξεκίνησε έτσι και στο δρόμο παραστράτησε; Απορίες, μεσημεριάτικα...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

Νομίζω πως τα ουσιαστικά σε -μα που δηλώνουν αποτέλεσμα ρήματος (π.χ. ρεύμα, πταίσμα) φτιάχνουν σύνθετα με το θέμα της γενικής, αλλά ως πρώτα συνθετικά. Τα αλεξι- είναι ούτως ή άλλως δύσκολα και άβολα σύνθετα. Αλεξιθραύσματο; Αλεξιθραυσματικό; Αλεξικόμματο;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 15, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Έχω όμως μια πρόσθετη ερώτηση: ξέρω ότι το αλεξίθραυστο είναι στρατιωτικός όρος, είμαστε όμως βέβαιοι ότι είναι ορθά σχηματισμένος; Γιατί το θραύσμα να δίνει σύνθετο με τον τύπο του ρηματικού επιθέτου (θραυστός), όλα τα σύνθετα του οποίου σχετίζονται νοηματικά μόνο με το ρηματικό επίθετο και όχι με το θραύσμα (άθραυστος, απαράθραυστος, δύσθραυστος, εύθραυστος, θραυστός βρίσκω στα αρχαία);



Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές ότι δεν είναι ορθά σχηματισμένο. Ουσιαστικά και εφόσον ο θραυστός είναι αυτός που μπορεί να σπάσει, αλεξίθραυστο σημαίνει κάτι το οποίο προστατεύει από... κάτι θραυστό. Ναι, είναι παράλογο, έχει επικρατήσει όμως. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, θα έπρεπε να είναι αλεξίθραυσμο; Μήπως ξεκίνησε έτσι και στο δρόμο παραστράτησε; Απορίες, μεσημεριάτικα...



Εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια, την πρώτη φορά που είδα ένα από κοντά, το είπα αυθόρμητα έτσι γιατί αυτό μου φάνηκε λογικό. Ήμουν όμως ο μόνος, όλοι το έλεγαν -θραυστο, οπότε αν συνέχιζα απλά δεν θα με καταλάβαινε κανείς. Πάντως ακόμα και οπτικά διαφέρει από ένα αλεξίσφαιρο, π.χ. έχει αυτούς τους ιδιόμορφους γιακάδες για την προστασία του λαιμού. 



pidyo said:


> Νομίζω πως τα ουσιαστικά σε -μα που δηλώνουν αποτέλεσμα ρήματος (π.χ. ρεύμα, πταίσμα) φτιάχνουν σύνθετα με το θέμα της γενικής, αλλά ως πρώτα συνθετικά. Τα αλεξι- είναι ούτως ή άλλως δύσκολα και άβολα σύνθετα. Αλεξιθραύσματο; Αλεξιθραυσματικό; Αλεξικόμματο;



Αντίστοιχα όμως: Αλεξισφαίρατο/Αλεξικεραύνατο/Αλεξινέματο; Αλεξισφαιρικό/Αλεξικεραυνικό/Αλεξινεμικό;  Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να φανταστώ που επικράτησε το -θραυστο είναι ότι ήταν πιο _εύηχο_.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Αντίστοιχα όμως: Αλεξισφαίρατο/Αλεξικεραύνατο/Αλεξινέματο; Αλεξισφαιρικό/Αλεξικεραυνικό/Αλεξινεμικό;  Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να φανταστώ που επικράτησε το -θραυστο είναι ότι ήταν πιο _εύηχο_.


Όμως σφαίρα, κεραυνός, άνεμος έχουν κανονικό παραγωγικό θέμα, σε αντίθεση με το θραύσμα. Είναι πάντως, ομολογώ, πιο εύηχο το αλεξίθραυστο από άλλες πιθανές λύσεις με την ίδια ρίζα.


----------

